# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Who Would Be Good Together?

## SarahWakefield

Who Would Be A Good Match And Why:

----------


## angelblue

I think they would be explosive   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sadie & Matthew becuase they're both a bit sly I think!

----------


## alan45

Sadie and Matthew - two planks together

----------


## true.moon

debbi and daz
i think they suit

----------


## Treacle

Emmerdale and the axe  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Emmerdale and the axe


Lmao!   :Lol:  That was a good one WQ!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

There is ZERO chemistry whatsoever between Matthew and Sadie.

----------


## Treacle

I voted for Tom King and Steph Stokes. The sort of unlikeable pairing you'd expect from Emmerdale when they need a new storyline.

----------


## daisy38

I voted for Jarvis And Edna.  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Well if Dot Cotton could find love I'm sure Edna could.

----------


## chance

Edna and len should be on the list,theyd make a great couple,give us a chance to rid pearl too.

----------


## Treacle

There was an oppurtunity for an Edna/Len romance but they wasted it.

----------


## chance

yeah i know,and they stuck him with pearl instead! ridiculous!

----------


## Treacle

I don't get that little group in Emmerdale, totally unconvincing.

----------


## tammyy2j

Cain and Sadie - Explosive chemistry between them and imagine Matthew's face losing a woman to Cain Dingle.

Viv and Bob - I really want them to unite, they are a great couple.

----------


## Treacle

I wouldn't say Sadie was Matthew's woman. There's not even a spark between them and yet we're supposed to believe they had a thing in the past.

----------


## Jemma

> Cain and Sadie - Explosive chemistry between them and imagine Matthew's face losing a woman to Cain Dingle.
> 
> Viv and Bob - I really want them to unite, they are a great couple.


I agree about those two couples! Especiallly Viv and Bob. But I voted for Debbie and Daz.

----------


## Treacle

They totally wrecked Viv and Bob's marriage. There was no reason for the divorce to go so far!  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

i voted for debbie and daz as i felt sooo sorry for daz as he loves debbie sooo much.

----------


## tasha_cfc

i voted debbie and daz as i think they are cute together

----------


## kelseybabes

i voted for debbie and daz they would be good together and if debbie tried she might even start to trust him more with sarah.sweet couple dont ya think

----------


## Kim

> Emmerdale and the axe


Lol,I agree with you.

----------


## kelseybabes

thanks

----------


## Treacle

> Lol,I agree with you.


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

debbie and daz

----------


## kirsty_g

debbie and daz

----------


## Petal

I like Debbie & Daz as mates I don't know if they would work as a couple especially as Debbie is more mature.

----------


## Treacle

I can't see the attraction with Debbie & Daz to be honest mainly because she looks 17 which is her age in real life whereas he looks about 12 and he's about 14 in real life.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think matthew and sadie would be good together

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go debbie and daz

----------


## Abbie

> go debbie and daz


i would like them together

----------


## kayla05

Yeah i think Debbie and Daz would make a really nice couple, Daz does have feeling's for Debbie so you never know?

----------


## Rach33

After watching tonights episode I reckon Matthew and Edna would be a good match

----------


## kirsty_g

debbie and daz

----------

